# My Band's New Video. Caparison content.



## Nitrobattery (May 1, 2014)

We're getting ready to release our debut album May 31st, and just put out this video in support of it. Thought some of you might get a kick out of it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-h33hFylyM

If any of you like it, you can check us out on Facebook at www.facebook.com/intoshadow


----------



## Thaeon (May 1, 2014)

I dig it. I've been getting out of the screaming heavy stuff lately. I like that you guys are heavy enough without blowing out your vocal chords.


----------



## Nitrobattery (May 2, 2014)

Thaeon said:


> I dig it. I've been getting out of the screaming heavy stuff lately. I like that you guys are heavy enough without blowing out your vocal chords.



Thanks man! It took a lot of thought to try and write stuff that was catchy, but still had some hints of heaviness.


----------



## Daf57 (May 2, 2014)

Cool song and the video is very well done! Congrats!!


----------



## Thaeon (May 2, 2014)

Nitrobattery said:


> Thanks man! It took a lot of thought to try and write stuff that was catchy, but still had some hints of heaviness.



It does. I'd rather write something dynamic and melodic. I get more out of it. If it's balls out all the time, I get bored.


----------



## THB430 (May 2, 2014)

NICE!!!!!!! I really like the use of the clean vocals, with the mixture of heaviness on guitars. Good Mix!!


----------



## Bodes (May 2, 2014)

*bobs head* diggin' that chorus!

A very well thought out song. 

Must remember to by album on release....


----------



## MoshJosh (May 2, 2014)

Sounds great


----------



## Nitrobattery (May 3, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Thaeon (May 3, 2014)

Bodes said:


> *bobs head* diggin' that chorus!
> 
> A very well thought out song.
> 
> Must remember to by album on release....



I will also be purchasing it.


----------



## Trainwreck1446 (May 7, 2014)

Hnnnnnng


----------



## Bodes (Jun 11, 2014)

I forgot about this until today. Purchased!

Will give some feedback in the coming days, after a couple of spins.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jun 11, 2014)

Bodes said:


> I forgot about this until today. Purchased!
> 
> Will give some feedback in the coming days, after a couple of spins.



Thanks so much! That really means a lot. 

If anyone is interested, we're on iTunes, Amazon, and walmart.com

We're also on Spotify. We put a lot of time, sweat, frustration and money into this thing...but that doesn't necessarily mean it's good. I encourage anyone curious to check it out for free on Spotify. The record/artwork/video etc was completely self funded by the band, so if after a listen you think it's worth buying the album...we'll happily accept. If after hearing it you think it's terrible, we'll still be friends 

The band is Into Shadow and the album is titles 'Unknown Darkness'


----------



## Light121 (Jun 11, 2014)

Love this. It's solid musically and tastefully executed!


----------



## Bodes (Jun 12, 2014)

Agreed with ^ a bloody solid album which had my head bobbing the whole way though.

I really like how complex the guitar lines are  yet you have dialled the gain back to allow all aspects of the songs to come through and have their own space in the mix.

Very well thought out and written solos: not too long or wanky and really fit each song.

Guessing that live the distortion will come in to its own and be quite heavy?

Bonus points for the hidden gem 

Well done Nitrobattery! Have an internet cookie


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks so much. We did this record entirely for ourselves, and honestly, we didn't know if anyone else was going to like it. Reading stuff like that makes my day. 

I recorded DI's for all of the dirty stuff and we ended up reamping through a boosted 6505 with the gain set pretty conservatively through an oversized Mesa 4x12. That seemed to work really well when there were a lot of layers going on. In hindsight, in the sections where there are only 2 dirty rhythm guitars (left and right) I wish I had bumped the gain up a hair just to make them a little wider sounding. Oh well, lesson learned. I'll remember that for album two. 

As far as live, I use a boosted Triple Rectifier. I've got it dialed in similarly to my 6505 so I can get a tone right in the same ballpark but with a little more heft.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, dude, that was solid as ..... Excellent job on this - I'm going to check out the rest of the album for sure.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jun 16, 2014)

Purchased. Great job with this, man.


----------



## Noxon (Jun 16, 2014)

Very nice work, man! I dig it a lot...


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks guys! That means a lot!


----------



## robare99 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sounds really good! Its refreshing to hear a vocalist sing!


----------



## breadtruck (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah I loved it! Your vocalist is great. Loving the tone of the clean guitars too


----------



## Duosphere (Jun 25, 2014)

Even though it's not my cup of tea because it sounds boring to my ears, I can tell it's well played and well recorded, also it has good melody and it's ready to play on the radio.
The only critique I can do is about your solo tone, it sounds weak in the mix and not because of volume but probably because it's too scooped, it needs more mids, expecially low/mid mids to make it sound fuller and powerful.
Other than that you guys are ready to fly


----------



## Rockstar Guitar Tuition (Jun 26, 2014)

Good tune, great riffs. For me there needs to be more hooks in there and a few more changes to keep it interesting. I can imagine it would come across as a strong live song.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. Here's a little clip from the CD release. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evwVE85JpXU


----------



## Bodes (Nov 3, 2014)

Bumping this thread as I listened to this album again today and enjoyed the crap out of it!

Props to nitro and his boys!


----------

